# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Always coming MSG "Enter Parameter Value"

## SAMI2

Hi Dears

I paste 3 Sub forms into a form, 3 sub forms in different quiries and different tables.

when I open a form or make inquiry, I get MSG box " Enter Parameter Value".

Msg box coming for inquiry as Indirect inquiry so I need direct through the sub form.

thank you

----------


## LICKY

Do you get this error message when you open the individual sub-forms? Whenever I get this message it's usually because one of the field names has changed in the form's query. I would try running the queries on their own. Also chech to make sure the filed names in the queries match those in the relevent table.

----------


## SAMI2

Hi LICKY

The MSG Box not error msg , that is  coming for inquiry as Indirect inquiry so I need direct through the sub form.

----------


## GolferGuy

Sami,

As someone told you on the dbforums.com board, there is a field in one of your queries that is NOT defined in the table or query that you have build the query over.

You need to look at each query you are using with your subform, one at a time to see which one is requesting the value for the "missing" field.

If you don't understand, then ask some more questions rather than going to another forum.  You have received EXCELLENT help at dbforums.com.  RedNeckGeek gave you a great response.  You need to follow through with what he stated.  That is, what is the parameter value the box is looking for?

No matter where you go to ask this question, You really should show EVERYTHING that is on the form that pops up when you try to open the form with 3 subforms on it.  By posting EVERYTHING that is on that form, it will make it MUCH easier for others to explain what is actually happening in your case.

The "Enter Parameter Value" explains that there is a field in your query that is NOT in the table the query is written over.  If you told us what else it says, then we would even be able to tell what the field is that is not in your table.

----------


## Dud

Maybe he enter a "criteria" value in the query...???
...or linked fields between form and subform not good?

...give as more detail about your form...

----------


## GolferGuy

Dud,
No matter what he has done, he is NOT listening to excellent advice that has been given to him already.  He seems to sort of be a stuck record, rather than listening and responded to what has been asked.  Because of the lack of reply here, I'm assuming he has taken this same question to another forum and will drive those people up a wall too.

----------


## SAMI2

Thanks for all

Hi GolferGuy, Iam very sory for miss understand.

PLs I need your help
I uploaded the file to repair the form "Form1"

click 6 times on OK Parameter  to open Form1

----------


## GolferGuy

As has been said, there would be a variable that Access could not find.  I have attached all 6 "Enter Parameter Value" dialog boxes for your review.  Please notice that each one starts out with "Forms!"  This is the "field" that people have been asking you to provide.  As you can see, there are 6 different fields that Access has no idea where to find the data you are asking Access to find and place here.  

These are each criteria to these queries.  The reason these forms work by themselves, but not when you use these forms as subforms is because the syntax you have used is to be looking at the individual form itself.  When a form is used as a subform, you have to add information to the reference of these fields.

The syntax to be used when refering to a form as a subform is:
Forms!frmMainFormName!SubFormControlName.Form!FldN  ameOnSubForm.  Therefore, form your three forms, you need to use the subform syntax in your queries.  Here is the complete syntax for one of the 6 criteria fields you are dealing with.  You will have to make changes to the other 5 fields.
Forms!Form1!Emp.Form!SrchFnam
Please follow that very closely.  the "Emp" is the name of the SubFormControl that holds the form Emp that you included in the sample database.  The form name you have in the current criteria is "EmpFrm" so you have made a name change somewhere if this really did work before as a single form.

Hope this helps,

----------


## SAMI2

Hi GolferGuy

Thankkkk you so muchhhhh, Excellent Respond

----------


## electrafixion66

This poor guy did not get excellent advice from you *ssholes. There is another cause which I found in another forum; Tek-Tips. Historically, that is the best forum I've found. Thier solution was:

"I had that subtabSensory form Order By... an ID. That's why. After removing it then it stopped asking for it."

http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.c...1376922&page=7

And this was the problem/solution with the form I was working on today. 

Keep an open mind people.

----------


## GolferGuy

electrafixion66,
First off, you are 3 1/2 years late our your "solution." And then, you have not understood what this gentleman's actual problem was.  Although simular to yours, his was different.  You did not need the information that was being requested in the "Enter Parameter Value" dialog box, BUT he did need that information within his queries in order for his forms to work correrctly.  The answer I gave him was not only an answer to his specific problem, but also a teaching tool to help him understand what was going on "behind the scenes."

You mentioned keeping an open mind, but I sure did not see in your response that yours was open to what was really happening here.

And finally, there is no reason to ever call someone that is working to help another an *sshole.  Do you really feel you are that superior?  When evaluating my last question there, please remember your response was wrong.

----------


## Allan Murphy

electrafixion66

This is a forum where users try to assist other users in solving their problems with the information supplied. Sometimes we have to try and anticipate what the actual problem is based on the limited information supplied.

This is not forum where users are called names there are other forums better suited to post your opinions regarding calling users *sshole.

It is also worth noting that when an user posts a solution that is incorrect or there is simpler method, other users do not direct opinions at the user but use their responses as a mean of improving the user and other users knowledge.

Finally, I have not found a *sshole on this forum but users like GolferGuy and other experienced users who are willing to spend time helping other users.

----------

